# Job site meeting / weekend house



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I met with the contractor and architect today about the cabinets in a weekend house. 

The main house is seen through these trees.









There is a little rock work on the property









They just started forming the rammed earth walls for the 2 story pool / guest house today.









There will be a few cabinets sprinkled throughout the property too. The pool house alone will have a kitchen in the guest quarters and an outside kitchen on the pool level. Then the main house has a few too.

This project looks like it will be a lot of fun for me personally because the main house has the style and construction type I love. Beaded frame, flush inset applied molding door, all painted on site. Nice trim package, tons of tall base and crown, penalized wainscot, the works.

I really like both the architect and the contractor too. Two hours talking through the details and all my ideas were met favorably. I actually felt like they appreciated my feedback and suggestions. You can't draw it on a chalk board better than this.

This is good.:thumbsup:

All I need to do is keep the streak alive.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the project already, keep us posted with lots of pics, good luck! I personally love stone work, it really can go with almost any style of construction.


----------



## clinkard (Feb 23, 2009)

gus. 
you are the man!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Is that tower thing in the last picture, built for keeping an eye on the help, or the crop?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Had another meeting yesterday.

This is going to be a cool place. Check out the rammed earth pool/guest house.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats going to be a cool looking house.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow!....Have fun!

Looks like the main house is getting worked on too. Did the client just buy the property?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Wow!....Have fun!
> 
> Looks like the main house is getting worked on too. Did the client just buy the property?


Yes the main house is a complete gut and addition. The left part in the pic is addition. It's all new now, they have been working on it for about a year.

The rammed earth pool house is 2 levels. Lower is the guest quarters with full kitchen. Upper level is an outdoor kitchen under a roof. 

Tons of work to there.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A couple more jobs like that one and you'll be able to buy the company you outsource your doors to.:clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Had another meeting yesterday.
> 
> This is going to be a cool place. Check out the rammed earth pool/guest house.
> 
> ...


High tech adobes.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

*Quite a job to get excited about*

Gus,
looks like you'll have alot of fun with this one. It's great that they brought you in for your input and were Actually totally open to your ideas. So often people are stubborn. 
To quote you (kind of) your enthusiasm excites me. 
Feel stupid, but I thought for a minute... What's "penalized" wainscot? I never heard of that. Duh

please show the pics, whenever you get there. Get your created juices flowing, I think this one is gonna be the bomb.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Damn, it sucks working for poor people.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Gus,
> looks like you'll have alot of fun with this one. It's great that they brought you in for your input and were Actually totally open to your ideas. So often people are stubborn.
> To quote you (kind of) your enthusiasm excites me.
> Feel stupid, but I thought for a minute... What's "penalized" wainscot? I never heard of that. Duh
> ...


The shop drawings are now under way.

I'll post some when we have renderings. Should be a week or so.

Unfortunately it's not all mine. The owner found a kitchen designer that is getting the main house kitchen and the guest house kitchen. He or she is getting boxes from some Amish shop back east. There is still quite a bit of work though. I'm still excited to be a part of the crew.:thumbsup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> The shop drawings are now under way.
> 
> I'll post some when we have renderings. Should be a week or so.[/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


ID still be drooling all over the job-site! And maybe your better off. You probably would miss out on your afternoon nap if you had the kitchens too. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They getting Grabil cabinets?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They getting Grabil cabinets?


I dunno.:no:

I'll keep the thread alive as we progress.

I'll tell you guys right now though, It is my goal to have the owners wish they went exclusively with us. I'm going to bury them from the shop drawings right on through. 

Not that I am a competitive person or anything.:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> I dunno.:no:
> 
> I'll keep the thread alive as we progress.
> 
> ...


I would do the same thing... Make them call up and cancel the cabs even if they loose all the money... SELL IT!!


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> I dunno.:no:
> 
> I'll keep the thread alive as we progress.
> 
> ...


And No Doubt You Will!!

Every couple years a project like that comes up here.....the handful of GCs we have all bid but really only one has the resources to handle it. We have the crew for it, but we'd be putting all 'all the eggs in one basket' so to speak....I'm curious if the GC has his own crew or if he's hiring everything out?

also, what do you think about using the entire capacity of your shop exclusively for one project so it becomes nearly impossible to handle the routine projects you are accustomed to? Again, I'm just curious....

In years past, we had a waiting list....folks didn't mind waiting a year.


----------

